# Beinharte Clubmeisterschaften am 25.9.2005



## Brice (22. September 2005)

Nachdem euer Chief Financial Officer 




den Obolus für die Grillhütte an der Lerchenwiese schon vor Wochen an die Stadt Bingen überwiesen hat
sich aufgrund Urlaubs erfolgreich vor der letzten Vorstandssitzung drücken konnte
und daher auch keine Aufgaben übernommen hat 
und vor allem hier im Forum nix über den Jahreshöhepunkt zu lesen ist
muss ich doch mal fragen: *Findet die Clubmeisterschaft 2005 überhaupt statt?
*Und falls ja, habe ich folgenden Vorschlag: Dieses Jahr verlosen wir die Clubmeistertitel und schenken uns dieses sinnlose Gestrampel auf den Rädern.

Brice


----------



## klaus1 (22. September 2005)

Wie bist Du denn drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beast44 (22. September 2005)

klaus1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist Du denn drauf?



anscheinend so:


----------



## Ripman (22. September 2005)

Ihr da OHM macht WATT Ihr VOLT 

Bin leider verhindert.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (22. September 2005)

Klaus1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist Du denn drauf?



Ooohaa, Smilies vergessen. Dann eben jetzt:     



			
				Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> Bin leider verhindert.



So wird du nie Clubmeister der alten Säcke. 

Brice


----------



## RipItKaputt (22. September 2005)

hey, hey, hey clubmeisterschaften ausfallen lassen wo kämen wir denn da hin? und von wegen sinnloses gestrampel ...
Aber irgendwie muss ich Brice echt recht geben .. hab auch noch nix gelesen. 
aber ich darf teilnehmertechnisch das Team-Planlos mit ca. 5 Mann ankündigen!
Bis Sonntag dann,
Jochen 
(einer von den 3   )


----------



## Ripman (23. September 2005)

Hi Beinharte,

die Clubmeisterschaften finden definitiv am Sonntag, den 25.09.2005 ab 11.00 Uhr, statt. Auch in diesem Jahr wird es wieder allerlei Kurzweil und lecker Essen geben. Apropos Essen: Der Vorstand hat sich dazu entschlossen, einen auszugeben. Daher sind die Kalorien in fester und flüssiger Form frei. Bitte eigenes Geschirr mitbringen.

 @Brice: Du als CFO musst dann Dein Kassiererhäuschen nicht mitbringen.

Veranstaltungsort ist traditionell im Binger Wald die Lerchenwiese. Sie ist für alle Auswärtigen am besten über die A61 Ausfahrt Stromberg zu erreichen. Ab hier dann in Richtung Wald-Algesheim weiter. Am Ortseingang von Wald-Algesheim links abbiegen (Beschilderung Kindererholungsheim, Jägerhaus). Als grober Orientierungspunkt hilft der Förderturm des ehemaligen Bergwerks, der weithin sichtbar ist. Der Kreisstrasse ca, 2,5 - 3 km bergauf folgen, die Lerchenwiese liegt dann rechterhand. Ca. 50m nachdem der Waldrand passiert wurde, führt rechts ab ein Forstweg direkt zum Grill-Platz.

Hoffe die Karten erleichtern die Navigation.

Viel Spass

Jürgen


----------



## bingenbiker (23. September 2005)

Hallo Beinharte, 

ich werde dabei sein - vielleicht traut sich meine Frau Anja auch   !?
Beste Grüße aus Bingen.

Torsten


----------



## Brice (23. September 2005)

RipItKaputt schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich darf teilnehmertechnisch das Team-Planlos mit ca. *5 Mann* ankündigen!
> ...
> Jochen (*einer von den 3*  )



       Die Zählweise irritiert mich jetzt aber wirklich...


----------



## Beast44 (23. September 2005)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zählweise irritiert mich jetzt aber wirklich...



Versteh ich auch nicht   


@Jochen: Bin doch dabei!


----------



## Fubbes (23. September 2005)

Melde mich gehorsamst zum Dienst. Schlüssel für die Hüttn ist schon abgeholt. 
Hat Uns Uwe eigentlich ein Seil besorgt für's Pulling? 

@Ripman
 Dat Dingens heißt übrigens "Lärchenwiese". Lerchen gibbet wahrscheinlich nur in Meenz.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bingenbiker (24. September 2005)

Liebe beinharte - sorry; ich kann morgen leider doch nicht.   

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Christian M (24. September 2005)

Hi Leute!

Muss leider für die guten Beinharten Clubmeisterschaften absagen  . Bin von ner fetten Erkältung heimgesucht worden. 
Wünsche allen viel Spass und gutes Wetter!  

cu Christian


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2005)

Ab sofort dürfen hier nur noch Zusagen gepostet werden! Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein ...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. September 2005)

Ich werde mit Seil und Gurten da sein, bis später


----------



## Floyd_1969 (25. September 2005)

Ich danke all meinen Fans die mir diesen Sieg ermöglicht haben   

Es hat viel Spaß gemacht   

Bis dann 

G.B.

Clemens


----------



## Rita (26. September 2005)

Danke an alle Organisatoren und an alle, die leckere Salate und Kuchen und sonstiges   beigesteuert haben.

Gruß
Rita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brice (26. September 2005)

Vielen Dank an Werner für die Organisation






Und hier die Clubmeister des Jahres 2005:

Junioren:






Damen (Werner ausser Konkurrenz )






Herren:






Senioren:






Brice

P.S. ich habe da noch ein Bild vom schönsten Hund des Tages, aber das erspare ich euch lieber


----------



## Rockside (26. September 2005)

Werner,

ist das auf dem ersten Bild oben Dein neues Rad?  
Respekt, Respekt! Tusch! Soviel Leichtbau hätt' ich Dir ganz ehrlich wirklich nicht zugetraut.    

Bis dann zum Wochende in der Pfalz,

Rolf


----------



## Fubbes (27. September 2005)

Dirty Track schrieb:
			
		

> Werner,
> 
> ist das auf dem ersten Bild oben Dein neues Rad?
> Respekt, Respekt! Tusch! Soviel Leichtbau hätt' ich Dir ganz ehrlich wirklich nicht zugetraut.


Das Rad hat doch ne Doppelbrückengabel, wo ist denn das Leichtbau


----------



## Brice (27. September 2005)

Foto von Heide


----------



## Bibi Queen (27. September 2005)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. ich habe da noch ein Bild vom schönsten Hund des Tages, aber das erspare ich euch lieber



Der Mopp bleibt dir nicht erspart:
»Ist er nicht süüüß?« »Ja, er ist nicht süß«





Ein paar Bilder hab ich schon mal!

























Darüber hinaus hab ich noch einiges an Kinderbildern und danach war schluss, weil die Kamera-Batterie leer war. 

Der Werner bekommt die Bilder und kann damit dann machen, was er will!

@Brice: Brenne doch deine Bilder bis Donnerstag auf CD, dann hätte Werner auch noch ein paar Bilder von Erwachsenen!

Grüße und Danke für den schönen Tag!
BQ


----------



## Brice (27. September 2005)

Bibi Queen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mopp bleibt dir nicht erspart:
> »Ist er nicht süüüß?« »Ja, er ist nicht süß«  BQ



Und für diesen Spruch hast du dich jetzt extra hier angemeldet? Marsch, zurück in das Paralleluniversum   



			
				Bibi Queen schrieb:
			
		

> @Brice: Brenne doch deine Bilder bis Donnerstag auf CD, dann hätte Werner auch noch ein paar Bilder von Erwachsenen!
> BQ



Keine Zeit, bin zu beschäftigt...


----------



## Brice (27. September 2005)

Freeride- und Trialwart:


----------



## Bibi Queen (27. September 2005)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> Und für diesen Spruch hast du dich jetzt extra hier angemeldet? Marsch, zurück in das Paralleluniversum


Du siehst, für ein bißchen Hohn und Spott ist mir keine Mühe zu viel. Wenn ich die gleiche Leidenschaft fürs Radfahren aufbringen würde, würd ich den Steinhummer bereits in Grund und Boden fahren!



			
				Brice schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Zeit, bin zu beschäftigt...


Ach 

BQ


----------



## Floyd_1969 (27. September 2005)

Wie ? Was? Wo ?

Bilder auf CD ?    Der kleine Clemi haben will   

Also wer hat Bilder auf CD ? Bitte bitte bitte  gebt sie mir doch biiitteee   


bis Donnerstag 

G.B.

Clemens


----------



## X-Präsi (28. September 2005)

Jetzt hab ich mir am Sonntag extra früher bei der Guide-Ausbildung freigenommen und dann komme ich dank Stau nur noch pünktlich zum Abschließen der Schranke   

Gibts noch nen Bericht mit Ergebnissen und so ? Das Bild bei den Senioren ist nicht wirklich aufschlussreich, was die Reihenfolge der Sieger betrifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd_1969 (28. September 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich mir am Sonntag extra früher bei der Guide-Ausbildung freigenommen und dann komme ich dank Stau nur noch pünktlich zum Abschließen der Schranke
> 
> Gibts noch nen Bericht mit Ergebnissen und so ? Das Bild bei den Senioren ist nicht wirklich aufschlussreich, was die Reihenfolge der Sieger betrifft



Es gibt nur Sieger    ( 4 Clubmeister bei den Senioren )


G.B.

Clemens


----------



## Bibi Queen (28. September 2005)

Floyd_1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer hat Bilder auf CD ? Bitte bitte bitte  gebt sie mir doch biiitteee




Ich brenn dir ne CD. Dich sieht man aber eh nicht so häufig, eher deinen Nachwuchs!
Bis Donnerstag!

Und wenn du Brice zwischen Gassigehen und Häufchen- und Pippi-Aufwischen erwischen solltest, kannst ihn ja mal beknieen, ob er dir auch eine CD von seinen Bildern brennt.

BQ


----------



## Brice (28. September 2005)

Bibi Queen schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du Brice zwischen Gassigehen und Häufchen- und Pippi-Aufwischen erwischen solltest, kannst ihn ja mal beknieen, ob er dir auch eine CD von seinen Bildern brennt. BQ



Ja, von meinen Bildern! Denn die Bilder, die du mit meiner Hightech-Camera gemacht hast, sehen i.d.R. so aus:







Frauen und Technik....Jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum Pitt die Schaltung an deinem Ritchey abgebauen sollte...

Brice


----------



## Steinhummer (28. September 2005)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum Pitt die Schaltung an deinem Ritchey abgebauen sollte...
> 
> Dragan


Dem war Wunsch von dem Frau, Dragan! Dem hat gesagt, ich soll dem abgebauen!

@Werner und alle anderen Hilfskräfte: Vielen Dank! War klasse, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich nächstes Jahr darum bitte, anstelle des Pullings wieder den Limbo zu veranstalten (kann ich nämlich besser!   )

Max droht sich seit dem Pokalgewinn übrigens in Allmachtsphantasien zu verlieren...

Bis Donnerstag!

St.


----------



## Floyd_1969 (28. September 2005)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Dem war Wunsch von dem Frau, Dragan! Dem hat gesagt, ich soll dem abgebauen!
> 
> @Werner und alle anderen Hilfskräfte: Vielen Dank! War klasse, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich nächstes Jahr darum bitte, anstelle des Pullings wieder den Limbo zu veranstalten (kann ich nämlich besser!   )
> 
> ...


----------



## Bibi Queen (28. September 2005)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, von meinen Bildern! Denn die Bilder, die du mit meiner Hightech-Camera gemacht hast, sehen i.d.R. so aus:



@ Herr Schlaumeier: Schmück dich bitte hier im Forum nicht mit Aufnahmen, die du auch nicht gemacht hast! Von Hightech kann ja bei deiner Kamera keine Rede sein, die so feine Alleskönnautomatik schafft es ja nicht mal, ne Gruppe Menschen einigermaßen scharf zu stellen. Ne Camerae obscurae hätte das besser geschafft. 

Bis Donnerstag, wenn du Zeit hast!

BQ


----------



## Werner (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

endlich gibt es HIER die lange versprochenen Bilder von den Clubmeisterschaften.
Vielen Dank nochmal an Heide für´s Fotografieren und die Bereitstellung der Bilder.

Bis die Tage...
... Werner


----------

